# Fridrich Methed Last Layer Shortcut (35 less algs to learn)



## Lord Voldemort (Nov 24, 2008)

This is a Fridrich LL shortcut I made for myself, and I think others can use it too.
http://encodable.com/cgi-bin/filechucker.cgi?action=landing&path=/&file=Tutorial.doc

Basically, it splits the OLL step into two steps so it'll take less algorithms.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 24, 2008)

dude..
Thats just 3LLL with REALLY bad algs


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Nov 24, 2008)

Sorry, I'm relatively new to speed cubing...
I really can't distinguish much from good and bad algorithms, and I only know a few methods. I just put down what I've been using on paper (well, something else) and thought someone else might benefit.

Feel free to delete this if you want, I just thought I came up with something somewhat new.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 24, 2008)

no don't delete it!
I was just saying is all.....
usually you want algs within the range of R,U,F those make good fast algs with finger tricks.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Nov 24, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> no don't delete it!
> I was just saying is all.....
> usually you want algs within the range of R,U,F those make good fast algs with finger tricks.



Yeah, I was having trouble with some of the Algorithms too. I think I'll just turn the cube a quarter turn and re-do some of the algorithms. Thanks for the criticism. I tried to use the ones that kept to two layers (not including B or D layers), I find those run the fastest for me.


----------



## riffz (Nov 24, 2008)

Wouldn't it just be better to learn 2-look OLL?

By that I mean use FRUR'U'F' and fRUR'U'f' to orient edges and then you only need to know 7 OLLs.

I didn't bother downloading the document so if that's what it is I apologize.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 24, 2008)

yea, that's called 2 gen (It means 2 sides, so it could be MU, LU, RU, RD, or whatever). You want as many as you can of them cos they are shizle fast. Here are the U-perms in 2-gen

Ua: R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R
Ub: R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2

BTW, LOOK HERE FOR ALGS YOU LIKE:
http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Main_Page

In the PLL section


@Riffz: yea, thats what it is.


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Nov 24, 2008)

You know what? My two look OLL version is corners first, and requires ten algs. But to me, its faster cos the corner algs are more free as the edges are not solved yet...
I use sune, anti-sune, double sune, FRUR'U'F', RUR'U'R'FRF', the inverse<<, and FRUR'U'RUR'U'F' for corners. fast algs.
As for the edge algs, look at the speedsolving wiki. (there are three) ALso fast.

Thats why i like my method.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks guys, I'll look into some of this stuff.
@Riffz - Yeah, that's what I have. 
I made this because I couldn't really find something similar to this, maybe I just wasn't looking hard enough. I'll try to replace some of the algs over break.


----------

